

Craigslist Updates UI Slightly with "List View" "Pic View" and "Map View" - got2surf
http://orlando.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=house&srchType=A&zoomToPosting=&minAsk=&maxAsk=

======
got2surf
I thought this was interesting because Craigslist is known for sticking to its
classic (some would say dated? ugly?) user interface. This is the first change
that I've really noticed in Craigslist's UI (the update adds purple buttons
for viewing results by "list" "pic" or "map".

